# Wound debridement with compression wrap



## gladiator0011 (Jun 7, 2010)

I know the multilayer compression wrap is just an Unna boot with Cobalt.....my question is: if excisional debridement is done at the same site can you code both procedures or do you follow the Unna boot rules and only code/charge for the debridement?


----------

